# Circle D do Panto!!! Calling all 18-30's! x x x



## Shelb1uk (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi all....

Yes it's only September..but crimbo is looming so I am getting in there and setting a date for the Circle D xmas celebration so that theres plenty of time to save and hopefully ppl don't have plans yet  sneaky huh!

No event on Facebook yet as am finalising it.....

Cinderella Panto
Date: Sat 18th December
Time: 6.30pm
Venue: Gravesend, Kent

Then on for cheap dinner and drinks somewhere (to be organised)

Tickets are ?9.45 (or bung me a tenner and I'l see about some fun xmas headwear hehe) and dosh needs to be to me either physically or by bank transfer (I can give details) by the 25th October 2010....

Holler if you fancy it  x x x


----------



## shiv (Sep 16, 2010)

Argh I really wish I could but the family are descending upon me in Brighton on the 18th! Hope it's fun though


----------



## ypauly (Sep 16, 2010)

Awwwwwwwww I'm too old!!!




I bet I can shout "he's behind you the loudest aswell".


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2010)

Wish i could of come to that as its my birthday weekend but alas i cant boohoo.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Sep 22, 2010)

Event on Facebook is here 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/event.php?eid=119939444728211&ref=ts

x x x


----------



## aymes (Sep 22, 2010)

Wish I could come but already booked up with another Christmas do then


----------



## Shelb1uk (Sep 23, 2010)

aymes said:


> Wish I could come but already booked up with another Christmas do then



awww man  thought I was uber organised plannign so early and there is still someone who is more organised in December!!! hahahaha x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Oct 18, 2010)

*Circle D Meet In One Week & Panto*

Hi guys...

The next Circle D Kent meet is here (in 8 days):

http://www.facebook.com/?tid=1600640090391&sk=messages#!/event.php?eid=118749794841217

Deposits for xmas panto to me asap if anyone 18-30's is coming 

http://www.facebook.com/?tid=1600640090391&sk=messages#!/event.php?eid=119939444728211

lotsa love x x x


----------

